# The Jolly Roger is ready to set sail



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

When the weather gets warm, We'll have a christening and the Jolly Roger will have her maiden voyage.

This is my second time assembling a bike, but my first with multiple gears. 

I'm not MB1, so the process took about 12-15 hours instead of three.

I won't call it "building" because I have a long way to go before I become poficient at it. That said, I was pleasantly surprised at how easily the process went. I was intimidated by derailleurs and cables, but not anymore. I had *a lot* of fun, even though there were a few bad words used.

If I can do it, any one can.

Thanks,
Tshirt

P.S. this is a Master X-Light, maybe a 2002 or 03.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

sweet looking ride


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Nice*

I've always liked the older Rabobank color schemes. And congrats on the build. No matter how long it took. I still can't get the shifting to work right on my builds. I usually have to take the bike to my shop for a little tune-up.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

and Athena brake calipers! I always thought the look of those things inspired confidence. Brakes are one area I'm not interested in losing weight.

brewster


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Soggy Feed Bag said:


> sweet looking ride


Also sweet looking wood floors! I'd take em both!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

For brewster


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Steel. Nice.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*You have a steel Gios and MXL!!*

Niiiiice!!! The Gios/MXL just happened to be a topic of one of my posts. I take it that you haven't ridden the MXL yet but what was it that made you pick up a MXL? Tired of the Gios? Do you still have the Gios? Now, I am currently trying to decide if I want the MXL or Colnago Mix because I can get it at a smoking deal and I have a hard time passing up smoking good deals!! Whoa is me!! LOL Ride ON!!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Ride-Fly,

Thank you, and good luck with your decision. You are correct, I have not yet ridden the MXL. I've wanted a Colnago ever since seeing the first straight chrome fork; how many years has that been? No matter what the brand, I've always liked the bikes with chrome. The Italian pedigree and heritage of steel is appealing too. However, I don't really think of it as retro styled, rather just a type of bike that I have always wanted. 

Getting tired of the Gios is difficult to imagine. It is a Compact Pro. I mention that because it has chopstick seat stays., visually tapered at the ends and bulkier in the center. Spirito suggested the frame to someone else here, and I took the suggestion myself. That's a little RBR history for you. I really like the Henry Ford aspect; you can get a Gios in any color you want as long as it is blue. I don't know why that appeals to me, it just does.

I assembled it about this time last year as a single speed. Being an SS is probably the main reason for my affection for the Gios. Riding this bike gets me the closest to that feeling of oneness. There is no thinking about what the gears are doing; there is just riding.

Good luck with your decision making. I'm sure you will be pleased either way. For me, it still hasn't sunk in that I own a Colnago!

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Silver seat post - make it perfect!

Nice bike.


----------

